
ESP32 WiFi Range Testing – 10km Using Directional Antenna (and MON Mode) - agumonkey
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yCLb2eItDyE
======
kierank
This is similar to what the Wifibroadcast people are doing to make low-cost
First-person-video from drones:

[https://befinitiv.wordpress.com/wifibroadcast-analog-like-
tr...](https://befinitiv.wordpress.com/wifibroadcast-analog-like-transmission-
of-live-video-data/)

------
bhhaskin
It's pretty amazing how far you can push standard wifi with line of sight.

~~~
boznz
..And nothing else competing for the bandwidth

